# To PinkPrincess21: Did you find a new home for Boss?



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi Kristin,

Do you have any potential adopters for Boss? 

Is there anyone on this forum who could adopt Boss (2-year old chi) and give him a loving forever home? Do any of us know of family or friends who would love to adopt Boss? :ngreet2:


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Seems like everyone wants my calm little Lina, but nobody wants the energetic Boss lol. He's really like 3 toddlers rolled into 1 so I don't blame people. I'm still searching though, hopefully I find him as good a home as I found Lina .


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Boss is the fraternal twin to my Bella in energy level (LOL). Bella is energetic like two toddlers rolled into one. 

We're hoping that Lina would be a good big sister to Bella, and that they would become good friends. Lina will be getting the female version of Boss in my Bella as her new little sister.


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

Oh i soo hope boss finds a home soon  i wish i could take him


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

lol I'm sure Lina will be right at home with a female version of Boss to annoy her like a good younger sibling should .

I'm hoping that someone here can take him. It would put my mind at ease. Gaige is having a very rough time understanding that our pets have to be rehomed (my cat Custard went home with my aunt just last weekend), and it would be great if I could be absolutely sure when I'm telling him that they are just as loved at their new home as they are here.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

i wish I could help but living in the uk I dont think it would be feasible


----------



## Jangles021204 (Sep 20, 2006)

Kristin, I could post Boss on another forum I'm a member of, if you would like.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm bumping this up. Can we help Kristin find someone who would adopt Boss?


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

I sure wish I lived closer, I'd offer to take him a temp basis until you were able to take him back, but I'm a few states away.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

That would be great Jangles. Thanks.


----------



## ~Kari's*4*Chis~ (Sep 7, 2004)

Kristin, I sure hope Boss finds a wonderful soon!!!!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm bumping this up again.


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

Oh C'mon Guys someone on this forum has got room for the little guy  ?????


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

I would be happy to post for Boss too on another forum that I am on. If you could post a picture of him and give me a little specifics that I could post along with the picture, maybe we can get him a good home where we can all still see how he is doing.


----------



## lfkj42 (Jan 18, 2008)

I would take Boss but I live in Ohio and can't take time off work to come get him I so wish I could I hate to think he needs a home and is having a time finding one I only have 6 so one more my hubby would never know lol


----------



## Jangles021204 (Sep 20, 2006)

For all you all who are too far away -- I bet it wouldn't be too hard to find a rescue transport that Boss could hitch a ride on. 

I don't know if Kristin would be comfortable sending him somewhere without meeting the person face-to-face first, but I just thought I'd throw that out there.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Jangles021204 said:


> For all you all who are too far away -- I bet it wouldn't be too hard to find a rescue transport that Boss could hitch a ride on.
> 
> I don't know if Kristin would be comfortable sending him somewhere without meeting the person face-to-face first, but I just thought I'd throw that out there.


For someone I've known on here for a long time, then I would probably consider it. But for just some random person, no. I don't trust too many people, especially not with my dogs. If it were someone that someone I trust knows, then I would consider it then too. But I'd still need to talk to them over the phone and such.


----------



## chidawl (Oct 22, 2004)

Aww I really hope Boss finds a loving forever home soon!! That would be wonderful if someone on the forums could take him. I'll keep my fingers crossed that Boss finds a wonderful new home soon. <3


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Name: Boss Hogg (Boss)
*Age*: 2yrs
*Color*: White (with a couple tan spots on his back)
*Coat*: Medium
*Shots*: UTD
*Neutered?*: Yes
*Problems*: Boss has bitten twice, both times was Daves daughter. So I'd like him to go to a home without children or no children under 8yrs (chances are they'll be more gentle with him than a 2-4yr old). He's got a sensitive tummy also, hasn't kept any brand of food down so far except Chicken Soup and can't have store bought treats they must be home made or come from a dog bakery (I make my own). 
*Traits*: VERY energetic lol. He's the typical boy. Loves to play, LOVES to be outside even in the snow lol. Loves to cuddle but often can't sit still long enough unless you REALLY ware him out first lol. He's a real sweetie and a total mama's boy. He'd be great for a couple without kids. He's also good with other dogs, hasn't been around too many big ones so he's scared of them but other small dogs he's OK with and medium dogs don't scare him but he doesn't love them.

I've had Boss since he was 5wks old. He left his chihuahua mommy and hasn't been away from me for more than a few days since I got him (and that was when I had Owen). 

Here is a pic of him. I wish I had better ones but he refuses to sit still in a position other than on his back "begging" lol. *Sigh* He's a stinker and a sweetie all at the same time.
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y97/pinkprincess21/Pets/101_0406.jpg


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

What about contacting the breeder you got him from?


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

If the breeder let him go at 5 weeks I wouldn't think they'd be a good choice to give him back to.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Yes i would think that in UK, but it seems most usa pups leave a lot earlier than ours.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

I hope Boss finds a wonderful home soon!! 
I wish I could take him, but there's no way. I don't even take care of Carl and Mia most of the time since I'm away at college. My mom would die with a 3rd- especially one that sounds as hyper as Carl


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

sullysmum said:


> Yes i would think that in UK, but it seems most usa pups leave a lot earlier than ours.



Not in my state thank goodness. There is a law no puppy is to be sold before 8 weeks of age and having a health certificate from a veterinarian. 

I would not resort to the breeder either. Hopefully we can find him a loving furever home. I have posted him on a site that I have been a member of for awhile, lots of dogs lovers on there.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

The "breeder" is not a person I want my dog to go to. They don't know anything about chihuahuas except they're a breed they can get $$ for. Nice right? I tried tracking them down once because I wanted to meet them and they're gone from where they said they lived (if they ever even lived there I don't know).


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Glad he isnt going back to the breeder then, i have heard of so many usa 'friends' have got their chis at 6 weeks old and earlier, i thought it was the norm over there?


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

It depends on the breeder. We got Lina at 3mo. but her "breeder" wasn't all that much better than Boss'. My aunt on the other hand got her chi for free and they wouldn't let her leave until she was 10wks. So, there are some decent breeders here, I just seem to locate the ones that want to get rid of the pups quick.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm bumping this up on the forum.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

sullysmum said:


> Glad he isnt going back to the breeder then, i have heard of so many usa 'friends' have got their chis at 6 weeks old and earlier, i thought it was the norm over there?


I definitely wouldn't say it's the norm. I think maybe there are more irresponsible breeders over here and that's why puppies are going to new homes at such a young age. I got Carl at 8 weeks from an irresponsible breeder, and Mia at 13 weeks from a reputable breeder.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm bumping this up on the forum again.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Any news on Boss yet?


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

I spoke with Kristin aka PinkPrincess21 yesterday (February 20th). * Boss is still available for **adoption. * 
Is there anyone on this forum who could adopt Boss or know other chi lovers who could adopt Boss? :hello1:


----------



## Stephy (Aug 29, 2007)

I've been watching this thread i hope he finds a great home! I would take him in a heart beat but Aria (newest pup )won't allow anymore dogs . I'll keep my eyes and ears open for someone who could give him a wonderful home!


----------

